# What is your favorite form of activism?



## Cornelius Vango

Do you take direct action, or do you prefer more subtle forms of action? Are you a protester, keyboard warrior, disaster volunteer, yarn-bomber, artist or participate in one of many other forms of activism? Do you work alone or with an organization? What is your favorite way to take part (or not) in making an impact on the world?


----------



## anterrabae

Improving on myself as a person and as a young man, and by extension improving my quality of life and longevity, no matter what the cost or how slowly the improvement is ought to manifest.

Can never be much help until one is able to help themself. And so I have resigned, happily, to the study of people and their many follies.

My favorite form of exemplification.. would not dare call it activism, here... of being the person that I am, the best I can be, quite honestly has been in the writing of love letters.. to the women that I admire most. That give me hope for us as a species.


----------



## creature

respectfully, o, Desert Fallows, and as you know (and for which i do most
Slovenly
Admire you), this:

share.


----------



## creature

ancient debris said:


> writing of love letters.. to the women that I admire most.



run, motherfuckerr..


Run...


----------



## creature

run & fucking write, some more ; )

& goddamned beware, asshole..

what do you mean "admire"?
do you mean 'crave'?
fuck that shit..

fuck writing & imagination..

you want your energy to make a difference?

you want to be active, large scale, because of your love?

fuck goddamned fucking love letters..

there is shit way more important than that,
unless you actually hold a Promise..


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid

Used to enjoy handing out 9-11 dvd's, especially to people I hated.


----------



## roughdraft

i think being honest and kind while firmly calling people on their bullshit is a great way to be an activist, you know....an "anti-enabler"....and i don't have to go out of my way to do it XD


----------



## anterrabae

Guy With Face said:


> i think being honest and kind while firmly calling people on their bullshit is a great way to be an activist, you know....an "anti-enabler"....and i don't have to go out of my way to do it XD


that there is all there is to it. unless somebody wants to volunteer to go kamikaze mansanto or something, Im good just trying to learn and be learned among people I know personally. And among people I dont know personally, I prefer to keep simple, atraightforward, and direct. Misunderstandings arise otherwise.



creature said:


> run & fucking write, some more ; )
> 
> & goddamned beware, asshole..
> 
> what do you mean "admire"?
> do you mean 'crave'?
> fuck that shit..
> 
> fuck writing & imagination..
> 
> you want your energy to make a difference?
> 
> you want to be active, large scale, because of your love?


by admire I mean know and greatful for having known.

I dont have energy, if I did i would have friends. and i would use it to become a lawyer.

and no I do not want to be active or large scale. to the contrary, and because real people that are inspiring and intelligent are so difficult to rifle out from all the boring cookie cutter shaped, loud mouthed, rambunctious majority, I rather leave their concerns to them and let them have their way, if that is what is right.

and, by love letters, I meant the kind that adults write, merely to stay in contact out of mild devotion and sense of responsibility to the other.


----------



## creature

ancient debris said:


> and, by love letters, I meant the kind that adults write, merely to stay in contact out of mild devotion and sense of responsibility to the other.



please, my friend, don't get me wrong..

write.
love.

let passion be the water that makes your air a thing which can be Breathed...

die.

die for what you love..

but goddamned fucking run..

have a sense of when what seem to be promises are garbed in words, most subtle, of 'probables' & 'possibles', & cast them like stones taken from beans..

do not be weakened..

do not expend hope or love or work, merely to feed another's enjoyment of it..

those of us whom live in such a way as to be usefull to others are the core foundation of what activism is..

everything changes from moment to moment, so your greatest strength is being able to guide your resources most effectively..

you may have ideological imperatives, but.. at what point, if you are in a group, do you decide that your personal evaluations differ enough to divert your resources?

man.. if you have the desire to be a lawyer for the righteous?

fuck goddamned fucking friends & GET the energy to goddamned
do
it.

i never understood what being a civil rights layer could mean, when i was younger..

that shit is like carrying a bazooka..

or a personal nuke, if you're fucking mean enough..

no trenches for you, but we get to see you Burn in Glory... ; )

anyways..

i know..

but beware love that is hoped for, instead of answered...





.


----------



## Drengor

I pick up litter everywhere I go. Cross the street for a coffee cup, rustle some bushes for last decade's newspaper. Shit's everywhere.


----------



## paiche

So far this year I've been working to get my neighbors to grow gardens in their yards, put edible garden boxes in town, I get my kids to pick up litter with me, I don't shave my hairy ass legs because I don't like patriarchy, in a week I'm giving a speech at a rally to denounce political violence and that scares the hell out of me but I'm going to do it anyway. I'm an anchor for my buddy Liam, helping him with web stuff, he wrote a book and is walking across the country to inspire people... Talk about activism, he is rockin it.


----------



## creature

Drengor said:


> I pick up litter everywhere I go. Cross the street for a coffee cup, rustle some bushes for last decade's newspaper. Shit's everywhere.



now THAT is fucking sweet..

i wanna be in *yer* trench, buddy..
you have a seat in my rig, or a berth in my boat, should she ever happen..


----------



## Freerange

I am engaging in several forms of activism thru art, growing food/medicine, i have testified many times in the capitol here for medical cannabis/water protection from Nestle/Native causes. I also live nearly off the grid and rarely drive. I used to consider skating an act of rebellion and to a degree an activism of sorts but its way to popular now. much to my vexation i might add


----------



## anterrabae

creature said:


> please, my friend, don't get me wrong..
> 
> write.
> love.
> 
> let passion be the water that makes your air a thing which can be Breathed...
> 
> die.
> 
> die for what you love..
> 
> but goddamned fucking run..
> 
> have a sense of when what seem to be promises are garbed in words, most subtle, of 'probables' & 'possibles', & cast them like stones taken from beans..
> 
> do not be weakened..
> 
> do not expend hope or love or work, merely to feed another's enjoyment of it..
> 
> those of us whom live in such a way as to be usefull to others are the core foundation of what activism is..
> 
> everything changes from moment to moment, so your greatest strength is being able to guide your resources most effectively..
> 
> you may have ideological imperatives, but.. at what point, if you are in a group, do you decide that your personal evaluations differ enough to divert your resources?
> 
> man.. if you have the desire to be a lawyer for the righteous?
> 
> fuck goddamned fucking friends & GET the energy to goddamned
> do
> it.
> 
> i never understood what being a civil rights layer could mean, when i was younger..
> 
> that shit is like carrying a bazooka..
> 
> or a personal nuke, if you're fucking mean enough..
> 
> no trenches for you, but we get to see you Burn in Glory... ; )
> 
> anyways..
> 
> i know..
> 
> but beware love that is hoped for, instead of answered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


good on ya m8



> respectfully, o, Desert Fallows, and as you know (and for which i do most
> Slovenly
> Admire you), this:
> 
> share.


you should, like, have that printed into one of matts stp stickers. would be an excellent way to sponsor the cause


----------



## DrewSTNY

I have volunteered in NOLA after Katrina when the place still looked like a war zone. I have been to Haiti twice to try and get Haitians to work together with each other and not screw each other on community level projects. I have been to DC to march once, but that ended up not doing anything, much like many of the protests in DC.

I mainly want to help others achieve their goals by equiping them to do the work they feel lead to do. I'm happy being in the cheering crowd when the runners who are much faster and better than me do their thing.


----------



## creature

Yah..love is sharing..

work is sharing...

damn.. damn..
takes a fucking hurricane sometimes, huh..?

not for you, mistah Drew, but..

that lets folks see the shit & the goddamned fan..


----------



## beersalt

I like the act of Boycotting. If you don't believe in something/strongly disagree, I like resisting the use of such. No longer giving it any financial support, and not engaging. I believe that's one of the most powerful methods of activism these days, is to refrain from giving it any capital, or popularity.

Also, i'd say for all supposed "animal activists"- if I don't see you directly working with animals that are in need, or have never rescued an animal from abusive, forced domestication, you're full of shit. Even if you are a vegan, or whatever the fuck.


----------



## Drengor

Is veganism not just a boycott action...? I'm confused.

If you're strongly against something it seems to stand that a boycott action is the very minimum you could ever do so as to not be at odds with what you protest.


----------



## beersalt

@Drengor Exactly. I believe boycotting is the first step. And to my surprise, I believe it is the one of the most brushed off, inconsistent things that supposed activists pay any mind to- these days. 

Beyond that, is action.
Walking the walk, more than just.. talking the talk. Or, engaging in boycott. 

I used to be vegan; for the sake of boycott toward meat production, and the excess- as well as terrible/confined treatment of animals. For capital, and food that isn't even good for you. i.e. Chicken farms that abuse, and harvest chickens only for their eggs.

Now, I have a special needs dog. That, without the patience, and compassion from myself- would be put down. Since I have gotten my new companion, I have drifted from my supposed importance I held toward my act of Veganism. And have now begun to eat animal products again within a tasteful, and non wasteful manner. I still pay much mind, to my consumption, and support of the meat, and animal based food production. 

With this type of realistic tactfulness, I believe that I am aiding toward the cause I have felt so passionate about for years in a much more powerful way. And actually making more of a difference, by having my hand in the pot more intimately. 

Just because I wasn't eating the burgers random people had already purchased, and given to me based on their own thought of kindness toward a traveler, wasn't helping the cause. At that point, the capital was already spent. Thus, giving support to these companies, and/or fast food chains. I was participating in the waste of such, and I was still hungry. So one day, I decided to eat the burger patty, instead of just the starch. 

This was the day I began to no longer be so staunch, about ideology. And be, what I believed in.


----------



## Spirit Freeman

I write and perform music with messages specifically about world issues and Revolution. I am vegan and have done many direct action activities. I think many forms of Activism work but they all work together.


----------



## Spirit Freeman

I have helped out DXE. Also I have been doing my own Activism that I call demonstrations of empowerment where I get people together to hold signs saying stuff like "You are Powerful" "let's unite and resist" and then I pass out pamphlets that I write up and print or that explain many things that show our government is corrupt and encourage them to become active. It is all about educating ourselves and then helping to educate others. Revolution starts in the Mind. What about you Cornelius?


----------



## Spirit Freeman

dumpsternavel said:


> @Drengor Exactly. I believe boycotting is the first step. And to my surprise, I believe it is the one of the most brushed off, inconsistent things that supposed activists pay any mind to- these days.
> 
> Beyond that, is action.
> Walking the walk, more than just.. talking the talk. Or, engaging in boycott.
> 
> I used to be vegan; for the sake of boycott toward meat production, and the excess- as well as terrible/confined treatment of animals. For capital, and food that isn't even good for you. i.e. Chicken farms that abuse, and harvest chickens only for their eggs.
> 
> Now, I have a special needs dog. That, without the patience, and compassion from myself- would be put down. Since I have gotten my new companion, I have drifted from my supposed importance I held toward my act of Veganism. And have now begun to eat animal products again within a tasteful, and non wasteful manner. I still pay much mind, to my consumption, and support of the meat, and animal based food production.
> 
> With this type of realistic tactfulness, I believe that I am aiding toward the cause I have felt so passionate about for years in a much more powerful way. And actually making more of a difference, by having my hand in the pot more intimately.
> 
> Just because I wasn't eating the burgers random people had already purchased, and given to me based on their own thought of kindness toward a traveler, wasn't helping the cause. At that point, the capital was already spent. Thus, giving support to these companies, and/or fast food chains. I was participating in the waste of such, and I was still hungry. So one day, I decided to eat the burger patty, instead of just the starch.
> 
> This was the day I began to no longer be so staunch, about ideology. And be, what I believed in.


Why exactly did you stop being vegan?


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Telling yuppies they are the problem with the world not me.


----------



## deleted user

Existence without apology.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

In my mind, "activism" is tied to "society", and I simply don't believe that anything like "society" or "community" exists meaningfully. Individuals can freely associate, but the moment the abstraction of their coming together takes on a life of its own, the shitshow begins. 
So, if an egoist iteration of "activism" could be allowed to exist, where my actions are oriented around the improvement of myself and the individual capacities of my immediate associates, then my activist life is characterized mostly by engineering alternatives for the Future Primitive and for rewilding / going feral. 
Which is a fancy way of saying I'm a goddamn survivalist wildman individualist. I've figured this out: You can't make someone take freedom for themselves. And if you give them freedom, they won't know what to do with it. The free life most envision is only really relevant or applicable to a tiny sliver of the population. I'm a member of that sliver, and I think a lot of hobos and tramps are. We can make that sliver larger by aesthetic revolt - if my way of being and living is shocking and enriching to passers-by, they may be shocked right into wondering whether they can make another step up the ladder, toward Neitzsche's bridge to the overman.
So I build bike-towed RV's, secret houses throughout the US, I write essays which expand people's understanding of the presently-unfolding ecological collapse and their place in it, I travel around the US and try to understand people's point of view without the "middle-class lordship" complex that university sociologists have. 
That's another thing. I highlight the hypocrisies of city folks, yuppies, liberals, PC anarchists-cum-maoists, and every other strain of degenerate ultra-civilized collectivist-moralist-plebeians. And I aim to set the record straight on the multi-ethnic history of resistance of hillbilly and redneck peoples, and aim to encourage white trash folks to celebrate their roots - by engaging in anti-racist action, increasing their self-sufficiency, and so on.

Well, there's my cantankerous coffee-fueled rant. Good morning.


----------



## Ajax

I'm more of an anti fascist activist right now especially because of the rise of fascism in the US since Trump got elected. But usually, more of an animal activist or earth activist.


----------



## All Who Wander

I volunteered for a popular pro medical marijuana activism group and helped organize a large anti-NTF demonstration (made all 3 networks national news) and candlelit walks through the big events in my town in support of the people arrested (21 charges dropped in my county, no convictions, and the NTF was disbanded in California the following year). I also participated in the Occupy Oakland march that closed the port of Oakland for three days, but now...

I go to Milo Yiannopoulos speaking engagements and laugh at how amazingly stupid that crap is, and then turn right around and laugh at how outrageously ignorant and close-minded the people protesting him are.
"Free speech! Unless you say something I don't agree with, then your a Nazi and it's hate speech!" ::facepalm::::rules::

funny true story... my dad is an incredible racist, he decided last minute to go to that Milo speech. To counter the Milo speech the inclusivity and diversity office of the college put on comedian Kamau Bell in the same building at the same time... In his rush to get there on time, my dad went to the wrong auditorium, and they shut the doors before he realized...

When the black woman with the giant afro started talking about the black lives matter movement and everyone started cheering and applauding, my dad couldn't escape, had to sit there quietly and listen to the rhetoric that gets him spitting angry until somebody else got up to use the bathroom as not to attract attention to himself. I died after he told me.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

My current form of activism is running an off-grid library squat which is an outpost for Squat The Planet. I've hosted three STP Jambos. I also help to distribute dozens of books and materials for free 24/7. I make youtube videos which expose people to the world of squatter, punk and traveller culture. I interact with sometimes hundreds of people a day about our sub-culture dispelling myths and misconceptions about what it means to be anarchist/traveler/queer/punk/off-grid etc. I have about 6,000 subscribers...

I guess the short answer would be that my favorite form of activism is freely distributing information through as many mediums as I possibly can.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Also, disarming aggressively violent people.


----------



## BelleBottoms

Cornelius Vango said:


> My current form of activism is running an off-grid library squat which is an outpost for Squat The Planet. I've hosted three STP Jambos. I also help to distribute dozens of books and materials for free 24/7. I make youtube videos which expose people to the world of squatter, punk and traveller culture. I interact with sometimes hundreds of people a day about our sub-culture dispelling myths and misconceptions about what it means to be anarchist/traveler/queer/punk/off-grid etc. I have about 6,000 subscribers...
> 
> I guess the short answer would be that my favorite form of activism is freely distributing information through as many mediums as I possibly can.


That's great!! I want to start a library also! I've started drawing up plans, but it's a couple years down the road still.


----------



## Deleted member 20240

Im a donation junkie. Anything that promotes human rights or helps kids. I try to give what I can. Thiers a ton of things I'd like to take more direct action regarding. But where to start? I wanna do more. I just try to keep my eyes and ears open for opportunities to help whenever, wherever and however I can. Guess that maybe if everyone did that instead of being worried about themselves all the time, we'd all be better taken care of. I also enjoy working on my art. Its kinda abstract, intricate and psychedelic. I enjoy it when someone breaks out of Thier box for a sec to check it out and see what they see. If I can get someone to expand thier viewpoint, I feel like that's healthy for all of us to advance as beings.( If that makes any sense ) Its kind of a rewarding feeling, to blow someones mind. Its good for them


----------



## Yupuhhuh

Art and violence


----------



## ChaoticallyCrazed

I do a lot of education. But less correcting people I view wrong and more answering the questions of people seeking knowledge. I'm pretty disabled both physically and mentally, so I don't have the ability to do as much action as I'd like. So I do my best to add my voice to the places where it will really count.

I'm slowly working towards building a (mostly) self sufficient community to provide a safe place for the mentally ill & trauma survivors to exist and heal, while also being an open minded crash pad for travelers of all kinds. I say mostly self sufficient because I don't really want to baby sit the place constantly and get tied down, even if I am passionate about meeting this need in the community.

I also do a lot of self improvement and self reflection. How can I expect the world to change for the better if I'm not willing to commit to do the same thing within myself? Do I not live within the world?

Though I can be quite philosophical as I encounter the various barriers in life that affect myself or other marginalized people, I like to think that my activism is as practical as it can be considering my current abilities.


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Boycotting is my number one (i havent bought anything from walmart in what feels like forever). I used to like spray paint, but with my record its usually not worth it now, unless i really have something to say. Sadly its mostly just circle jerk activity anyway. I love seeing graffiti though (not gang shit or when someone makes something already beaitiful look trashy though). I hit up protests and riots if im around. Also i try to open the eyes of any ignorant person i see. Im with @Drengor with the cleaning up bit. I hate seeing trash everyhere. Some jungles are fucking shit because of it.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

I think the only way to make an actual difference in this world, is direct action. Considering that everything is ruled by profit, the only way to make people and companies stop doing stupid shit, is by making it unprofitable to do it. Boycott, monkeywrench, picket lines, name it... 

Send a clear message: if you do this, you'll lose money.

They'll stop.


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Oh i forgot to mention volunteer work. I try to do as much as i can. Basically helping your neighbour/fellow human right. As simple as helping a fellow on the street (though thats more humanity work than activism i suppose). I would like to do some real shit like teaching poor kids somewhere or construction after a disaster.


----------

